# New Golf Clubs



## jettro (Sep 30, 2007)

*New golf clubs*

What should the length of golf clubs be, for a person who's height is 5'8"?


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

The length of your clubs has something to do with your height, but the actual measurement is taken from the bend in your wrist to the floor, while your standing in your natural address position. Here's some information you can use.

HOW TO DETERMINE LENGTH: To determine the length of your club, stand at attention and have someone measure from the crease where your wrist and hand meet to the floor. Do this with both hands and take an average. 
If you measure: 
• 29 to 32 inches, your irons should be based on a 5-iron of 37 inches
• 33-34 inches, your irons should be based on a 5-iron of 37 1/2 inches
• 35-36 inches, your irons should be based on a 5-iron of 38 inches
• 37-38 inches, your irons should be based on a 5-iron of 38 1/2 inches
• 39-40 inches, your irons should be based on a 5-iron of 39 inches
• 41 or more inches, your irons should be based on a 5-iron of 39 1/2 inches
A 4 iron would be approximately 1/2 inch longer, while a 6 iron 1/2 shorter. I hope the above will help in choosing your next shaft replacement or help in choosing your next set of new clubs. I suggest that you see a reputable clubfitter to help you make the right decision.


----------



## jettro (Sep 30, 2007)

Whats the reputable?...And...I'm just starting to get into golf. What golf clubs should I buy first? I mean what type of irons should I start and practice with?


----------



## xiphos (Sep 27, 2007)

jettro said:


> Whats the reputable?...And...I'm just starting to get into golf. What golf clubs should I buy first? I mean what type of irons should I start and practice with?


I am sure people will disagree with me on this one, but I think you should start out playing blades if you are going to get serious with golf. If you put in the time to learn how to hit them you will be a better ball striker in the long run. They force you to hit good shots. 
However, you may be well served getting a nice set of easy to hit irons like Ping G10 or Innovex Type-S. I thik the Innovex are the best game improvment irons for the buck.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

xiphos said:


> I am sure people will disagree with me on this one, but I think you should start out playing blades if you are going to get serious with golf. If you put in the time to learn how to hit them you will be a better ball striker in the long run. They force you to hit good shots.
> However, you may be well served getting a nice set of easy to hit irons like Ping G10 or Innovex Type-S. I thik the Innovex are the best game improvment irons for the buck.


Xiphos,

I agree with you for the most part. IF he can learn to hit a more difficult club in the beginning, then he should be able to play almost anything in the long run. A good forged blade or a thin soled cavity iron should give him a good chalenge to begin with, and then it's all good from there!


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

xiphos said:


> I am sure people will disagree with me on this one, but I think you should start out playing blades if you are going to get serious with golf. If you put in the time to learn how to hit them you will be a better ball striker in the long run. They force you to hit good shots.
> However, you may be well served getting a nice set of easy to hit irons like Ping G10 or Innovex Type-S. I thik the Innovex are the best game improvment irons for the buck.


Hey could anyone tell me what the blade irons look like or post a pic. I think thats what I got... Maybe thats why they are so hard to hit.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

Topflite_d2 said:


> Hey could anyone tell me what the blade irons look like or post a pic. I think thats what I got... Maybe thats why they are so hard to hit.



Topflite,
That's a blade style iron -


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

OH I got that type. And I haven't had lessons no wonder why I've had a hard time hitting my irons.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Platinum and Xiphos, you two guys are masochists, the poor guys a newbie, and you want him to start out with the hardest clubs in the golf world to hit, assuming that if he learns everything else will come up roses. Think back to your learning curve guys, the frustration of shanking, topping, digging small trenches, and you really want him to start with blades. jettro, find yourself a set of Ram, Spalding, Tour Edge entry level sets, something under $300.00, they'll serve you for a life time, or till you decide you want to join Tiger on the tour, then you can buy something better.


----------



## xiphos (Sep 27, 2007)

65nlovenit said:


> Platinum and Xiphos, you two guys are masochists, the poor guys a newbie, and you want him to start out with the hardest clubs in the golf world to hit, assuming that if he learns everything else will come up roses. Think back to your learning curve guys, the frustration of shanking, topping, digging small trenches, and you really want him to start with blades. jettro, find yourself a set of Ram, Spalding, Tour Edge entry level sets, something under $300.00, they'll serve you for a life time, or till you decide you want to join Tiger on the tour, then you can buy something better.


I agree with that view for the most part. However, if you learn to hit blades you will be a better ball striker period. With that said, it depends on what you want from the game. 

If you are going to play a lot and seriously practise even more then I would suggest getting "players" clubs. They do not have to be blades, but something that you can play in to. 

If you are going to be a weekend warrior and just want to be outside, then get easy to hit clubs. 

It all depends on what you want. Most importantly, what ever you choose to get make sure they fit you properly. You will never get anywhere if your clubs fit you wrong. I seriously suggest a company by the name of Henry Griffiths for that. Ping does a good job as well. 

Ps,,,, Innovex has irons that you can get custom made to you for less than $300. They are pretty good clubs. 
Hope this helps


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

65nlovenit said:


> Platinum and Xiphos, you two guys are masochists, the poor guys a newbie, and you want him to start out with the hardest clubs in the golf world to hit, assuming that if he learns everything else will come up roses. Think back to your learning curve guys, the frustration of shanking, topping, digging small trenches, and you really want him to start with blades. jettro, find yourself a set of Ram, Spalding, Tour Edge entry level sets, something under $300.00, they'll serve you for a life time, or till you decide you want to join Tiger on the tour, then you can buy something better.


LOL! yeah, maybe a little but I do still have to stand by my philosophy that if one begins learning by the harder route, then everything else will be "cake" later; thus the suggestion to start with a blade if that's what he had access to (I thought he had access to blades ...that's why)

Having fun playing is the most important thing.


----------

